# jungle corn breeding



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

hi all,
im considering breeding my female jungle corn but have 2 males to choose from, one of them i know is very interested in mating:lol2:
but i cant decide which one would be best, i was thinking my blizzard would be interesting but my other is an amel stripe which is very nice too so i thought i would get peoples opinions please (old pics of all 3 in my profile pics)
nicky


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Amel charcoal Red rat X Amel Tri colored jungle corn HET Caramel = .

Amel Tri coloued jungle corn HET Charcoal/Poss-HET Caramel.

The offspring will have a stronger Red rat snake influance.
=======
Amel striped red rat X Amel Tri colored jungle corn HET Caramel = .

Amel Tri coloued jungle corn HET Striped/Poss-HET Caramel.

The offspring will have a stronger Red rat snake influance.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

A jungle corn is either a hybrid of a kingsnake (usually a California king) and a corn snake or derived from such a hybrid. With every generation of crossing with full corns, the babies lose more of the jungle corn characteristics. Which defeats the reason from breeding them.

IMO, if you want a jungle corn, cross a full-blooded corn with a full-blooded king.

If you want corn morphs, use corns only.


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

i was told she is the result of crossing a butter red rat snake & a queretaro kingsnake? dont know if this makes a difference?
anyone have opinions as to which male would make a more interesting result.
i have had snakes many years but im new to breeding & genetics:blush: so any help most appreciated
nicky


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

nickyx said:


> i was told she is the result of crossing a butter red rat snake & a queretaro kingsnake? dont know if this makes a difference?


It doesn't change my opinion above.


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

bump up, help please:2thumb:


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nickyx said:


> i was told she is the result of crossing a butter red rat snake & a queretaro kingsnake? dont know if this makes a difference?
> anyone have opinions as to which male would make a more interesting result.
> i have had snakes many years but im new to breeding & genetics:blush: so any help most appreciated
> nicky


In regards to your Amel charcoal red rat and Amel striped red rat.Keep them pure breed them to other Red rat snakes.

In regards to your Amel Tri-colored jungle corn contacted a RFUK member call Pete Q.He is the most likley person that could get you another Tri-colored.He has/had both Amel Tri colored jungle's and Tri colored jungle HET Amel.If he does have he likely knows where you may get a male for your female.

Here's a link to some he has/had.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-pictures/397947-tri-coloured-jungle-corns.html

Here's a link to his web site.
Unusual Albinos, Albino milksnakes, kingsnakes, royal pythons, housesnakes & junglecorns


----------

